# Wild Bill strikes again- Traynor + CVR



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got back from Bill's. Picked up the '69 Traynor Guitar Mate (ygm-3)and a Custom Vibrolux Reverb. Both needed help. The Traynor just sounded really thin and anemic and the CVR suffered from what most of them do, no headroom and way too much hiss. I already knew Bill knows his way around a Traynor so I was expecting good things. I also asked him to do the Mark Moyer mods to the CVR, essentially turning into something much closer to a Blackface Vibroverb. Wasn't sure what to expect on that one.
As expected I needn't have worried. Both amps sound spectacular. I honestly could not choose between them right now. The CVR is almost completely quiet, beautiful deep reverb and a very subtle vibrato that sounds awesome. Added bonus of a bit more headroom too.
When I first plugged in the Traynor I was a bit disappointed, after just coming off the rich sounding Fender. Still sounded pretty thin until I started messing with the EQ. I'd started off with both treble and bass on 4 but found that the bass pot really kicks in around 7. Very sensitive and an awful lot going on between 7 and 10. With the bass set to taste it was a quick matter to dial just enough treble in to add a little bite and voilà, awesome. There's quite a bit of vibration in the combo cab of the Traynor now it's got some bass pumping through it. If I can't track that down I may need get a headshell built for it. 
So once again big thanks to Bill, if you're in Southwestern Ontario and need an amp tech it's worth the drive to Stony Creek.

edit: in my enthusiasm I didn't think about putting the rear panel back on the Traynor, doh! That'll probably fix the vibration (considering there's about 100 screws holding on).

Hopefully he'll chime in and let you amp heads know what he did, I just know they sound damn good.


----------

